# Bunny breathing loud



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)

Smudge is breathing VERY heavily to where i can hear him. Is that normal?
he always breaths like that, but he acts happy and fine :biggrin2:

just want to know if thats just how they breath???


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, it doesn't sound normal to me. Does it increase after physical activity? Does he try to prop his front end up higher than his back end? Can you look up the nose a little and check for mucus? What color are his gums? They should be a nice pink/red. You want to make sure it's not a problem of him getting enough oxygen.

edit: wanted to add that I can only hear breathing if I'm very close to the bunny and it's Muffin and I'm holding her and she's not happy about it. Also some bunnies breathe loudly when you put them upside down to trance them, or if they're upset at being held--like hyperventillating. Frida does that too.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 25, 2009)

Added to what tonshuman said, is his mouth blue? When they lack oxygen their mouths turn blue, or from my experiance.


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)

He breaths so loud. I checked his gums, nice and bright pink. He only really breaths this loud when he is sprawled out like he likes to lay, thats when i can really hear him breathing. He actually breathes quieter when he is out and playing and he is quieter after he plays but when he is dozing off or relaxing thats when he breaths VERY loud. His nose is nice and dry and clear too. I checked him over and he looks fine and even acts fine, playful and lovey and eating.
I dont know whats wrong.


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)

Its not that he is breathing heavily, he is breathing fast like rabbits do, he is just very loud when he breaths


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe he's snoring?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBo8yc4_DzA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiWMGGHkUN4[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF-MUhI40vY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgXoY-B3L3w[/ame]


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j48NRgcNjB0[/ame]


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)

thats what is sounds like haha..plus Smudge is on the chunky side so idk that might have something to do with it.
Do your bunnies breath fast> smudge's nose is racing at 100 miles a hour all the time lol


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)

posting a video in a sec of Smudge breathing


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 26, 2009)

I see why he is fat, the seed block in the cage xD I admit, I always end up gettong one now and then, but I never leave it in longer than a few minutes. Seeds are to fatty for bunnies, expecially dwarfs who easily get over weight, anyway. An obese bunny is just as bad as a thin bunny.

He seems to breathe harder than I have saw inside bunnies breed. I have only really saw that hard of breathing after breeding, in the hot, or after running. *shrugs* Does anyone in the house smoke?


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 26, 2009)

no one in the house smokes, he seams healthy and happy but he breaths fast.. i dont know why.
and yes, he is fat..i know..he even has a little dewlap going on.. and i didnt know those seed things were fatty, i just got it today for him. ill take it out.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 26, 2009)

'i just got it today for him. ill take it out."

Really? My guys always try to eat the WHOLE THING in 20 minutes flat from the time I stick it in. I just figured he was use to it :/ Weird.

I wish no one in this house smoked, that is why most of my guys are in my room most of the time. I do not want them getting lung damamge like I have from second hand smoke.


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 26, 2009)

he doesnt like treats.. i dont think he ever had them before.
he doesnt like carrot, apples, nothing
he took a few nibbles from the treat bar but that was it


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you think the breathing is ok? or what should i do?
I mean everything else seams normal so i dont understand...
Nose is dry and clean, eyes clear and shiny, gums pretty and pink,ears nice and clean,eating fine,drinking normal,hoping, playing, loving, sleeping, pooping, peeing, everything is normal but he is breathing heavy and fast..what could be wrong or do some rabbits just breath heavy and loud and fast? 
He i also a little over weight as he has a small dewlap..
any ideas?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know. It looks like my guys when they're really scared, like when we had some really bad bonding attempts, or when I first got Muffin. It looks like he's breathing pretty shallow, and fast, so it might be good to have him checked out. Do you do an annual vet exam? That's important to do, and they can listen to breathing and the heart, to make sure nothing's wrong. I don't think it's an emergency, but perhaps he should see a vet soonish.


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 26, 2009)

ok, ill let him settle in first for a few days then call the vet and see what they think. When he is eating and out in about and chewing hay he breaths normal ( slower and not loud) BTW.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 26, 2009)

You say he does it just when he is laying? It may be his weight? Lady, great pyerinease mix dog, breathes very hard when she is laying/sleeping. It is where she is bigger. She is not over weight but she is very compact with at least 60lbs body weight and so she breathes hard. That may just be something normal for him, compact and bigger and so his lungs are a bit compressed.

Many times when I add new bunnies to the herd they refuse to eat veggies/treats for months. I just put them in their bowl and hope for them to come around. I have a netherland dwarf buck that I have had about 2 months now and he is just finely willing to eat stuff other than pellets and hay.


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 26, 2009)

He is breathing A LOT better today! :bunnydance:
That makes me feel a lot better too!


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 26, 2009)

Uhh...:grumpy:

I let him out to play for about 10 minutes, he ran around like crazy and had fun.

well, i put him back in his cage and he is breathing fast and heavy again..


----------



## Gezabella09 (Sep 26, 2009)

My Chop makes funny loud breathing noises when hes about to come out for a play. 
When he sees me walking over the the cage he scrambles for the corner nearest me and tries to clamber out and makes the oddest snorting/deep breathing sounds! They are a bit like a faint seal arf sound!!! 
I just put it down to his getting over excited coz he knows it sofa cuddle time!:inlove:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 26, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j48NRgcNjB0


thread hyjak... OMG... what kinda bunny is he/she... what a loving little doll!!! I soooo want!!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

It sounds like he sometimes has trouble breathing, and it could be from lots of exercise, or when he's sleeping his weight causes his lungs to not fill as fully. Personally, I like to to my bunnies to the vet soon after I get them, just to make sure they're healthy and catch anything that could be a problem early. Especially if you're a first-time owner, you may not recognize some signs of illness. It's hard to say whether it's normal rapid snoring or a problem, and I'd like to have a vet take a listen to his lungs and heart to see if she can hear anything wrong. For me, an annual exam is around $35 and a normal office visit is $25. I have a really good, rabbit-savvy vet in a town with a lot of bunnies, so that may drive the price down a bit, but you can find good vets for cheap. It's also good to know of a vet that you can go to in case something comes up. You never want the first time you see a certain vet to be in an emergency.

Sandra, I think that bunny is a funny-looking lionhead. :biggrin2:


----------

